# VistaPrint



## SunState (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone know the process VistaPrint uses on T-Shirts. They are white 100% cotton so I know it can't be sublimation.

I got a few with my company logo on them that has about 10 different colors in it and they came out fairly well & I'm just curious.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Probably DTG


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SunState said:


> Does anyone know the process VistaPrint uses on T-Shirts. They are white 100% cotton so I know it can't be sublimation.
> 
> I got a few with my company logo on them that has about 10 different colors in it and they came out fairly well & I'm just curious.


I bought t-shirts from them a few years back to test.

For sure those are DTG and not sublimation. There is no hand or visible polymer in the unprinted area in and around the design meaning no paper inkjet or laser transfer.

The white t-shirt I bought faded badly. But I deliberately washed it hot to see how it compared to my inkjet transfers with pigment, which don't fade hot wash even bleaching. But might be OK if you washed gentle and cold.

The black t-shirt I bought kept it's color, in fact it is nice didn't crack or anything. The only thing that turned me off about it was the white underbase had obvious banding, so I never pursed anymore of their t-shirts.

Since you got t-shirts already suggest to do extended wash test. Cold be they improved since I bought them?


----------



## baumanb (Apr 8, 2007)

Vistaprint is one of biggest Kornit customers. So it's very likely your T-shirts were printed using Kornit printer.


----------



## SunState (Mar 5, 2014)

mgparrish, I washed the heck out of the 3 I bought a year ago since I wore one every day of the work week and they still look good. I'm guessing 100 washes. Had that faded look when they arrived and still look pretty much the same.

baumanb, thanks, I will read about that system.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SunState said:


> mgparrish, I washed the heck out of the 3 I bought a year ago since I wore one every day of the work week and they still look good. I'm guessing 100 washes. Had that faded look when they arrived and still look pretty much the same.
> 
> baumanb, thanks, I will read about that system.


 Could be they have an improved system now, I think I ordered 3 or 4 years ago. I also washed hot.


----------

